# Importing Shirts on WordPress With CooCommerce



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

We're using WordPress for our website and have to use iFrames to bring in data from InkSoft (Products, Designs, etc.).

What we want to accomplish is something comparable to ShirtMonster. They're using InkSoft but used the API codes provided by InkSoft to bring everything directly onto their site.

Is there any feasible way to import this data onto our WordPress site with something like WooCommerce or is our only option to hire a talented web developer to custom code everything? Attached is a snippet of the API code given by InkSoft for product categories.


----------

